# how to disable computer management



## sridatta (Oct 14, 2006)

hi all...

can anyone please suggest how to disable *computer management* _(My Computer -> Manage)_ in windows XP ?? 

i searched for some key in group policies but could not find anyone.. 

pls help


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 14, 2006)

Open Registry Editor
Find HKEY_CURRENT_USER > Software > Microsoft > Windows > CurrentVersion > Policies > Explorer
Create a new DWORD, name it *NoManageMyComputerVerb*
Assign Value "1"
Log Off and Log On

Source: Found this thru Google


----------



## sridatta (Oct 14, 2006)

i'll try it.. thanks for the tweak


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 14, 2006)

sridatta said:
			
		

> i searched for some key in group policies but could not find anyone..


Its here buddy:  

*User Configuration -> Administrative Templates -> Windows Components -> Windows Explorer*

_Hide the manage item on the windows explorer context menu_


----------



## sridatta (Oct 14, 2006)

yeah.. vishal rocks..! thanx


----------

